# Chagrin River Clean Up & Picnic



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I was talking with Bob on the Chagrin again today, and he gave me the following info to pass along. Sounds like a great event and an opportunity to help keep our fishing resources clean and meet up for some great food and fellowship.

WHAT: Chagrin River Clean Up and Picnic
WHERE: Borac's Marina/Pavilion 437 Riverside Dr., Eastlake, OH
WHEN: April 22, 2007 8AM til 2PM

This is a pot luck dinner, so bring a dish along to share.  

Fishers of all types welcome, families too! So, come down the the river and help keep it cleaned up for our future fishing adventures!!!

For more details on this event, please contact Bob Price. His email is [email protected]

-or-

Go to Steelheadsite.com and send a message to "Fishoholic". 

I'm not sure if Bob is a member here on OGF, but I know he has checked in here before. Thanks Bob, and I hope the clean up goes well. See you on the river!


----------



## Alaskariverrat (Mar 13, 2006)

Even though I would gladly help on the clean-up, if in the area -- it is unlikely I would be in Ohio at that time. I suspect that the many folks travel to fish the Chagrin from outside the greater Cleveland area would do the same. Thus, I was wondering if the folks not in the area but have used or presently fish the river on occasion could have the opportunity to kick in a few bucks to help with additional food items or t-shirts for those doing the clean-up.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure any help offered would be greatly appreciated. I put Bob's email address in the original post, so if you'd like to contact him directly and set up some sort of a donation, feel free to do so. All I would ask is to tell him you saw the post here on OGF. I'd like him, and the folks he knows that fish the "Steelhead Alley" know that they have friends on OGF.

Thanks. And please, send us some COLD Alaska weather!!! I'm DYING to go ice fishing! In fact, I have three seminars set up over the next month and a half covering ice fishing, and WE GOT NO ICE!!! LOL!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll probably be there. we should have a contest of who could get the most trash.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ill be there, marked it in my planner!!!!!!! Carl sense we dont cook in this house(Dee's cooking LOL) ill bring some pizza again.


----------



## Chefbuck79 (Mar 23, 2007)

hey big daddy do you prefer going to the chagrin over the hoga?? the reason i ask is ive just been going to the hoga cause its about 5 min from me. so should i start making some trips up to the chagrin rather than headin to the hoga?


----------

